# Forum More Stuff At the end of the day  Monster Moves - SBS

## Haveago1

Anybody been watching Monster Moves on SBS 7.30 Saturday nights?  
Last one was not so 'building' oriented as it was about a steam train, but previously they moved a 200 year old 4 storey brick building a few miles on a trailer... 
Also showed archival footage of moving a 700 year old Czek Cathedral intact. Jacked it up, put a steel frame under it  and 'pushed' it 1 metre at a time using hydraulic jacks along a purpose built railway line. 
Some of the graphics are a bit hokey, but interesting nonetheless...This was the outluine of the first episode I saw...  Giant Wood Haul - Building movers attempt to move a colossal and fragile wooden building. In Manitoba, Canada's leading heavy hauler Harold Minty attempts to relocate a titanic tavern 50km over a mountain encrusted in snow and ice. The sprawling 8,000sqft Pembina Crossing restaurant has been bought by members of Minnewasta's Golf & Country Club. Will the building survive the slippery road trek intact?

----------


## nww1969

Yeah top show.
Right up there with Top gear and the fishing trawler shows.
Well top gear was until change of channel and now with all the adds.

----------


## watson

I thought the best bit with the train move was the bloody awful choir that came in at the end of each sequence........the lyrics were atrocious  :Rotfl:

----------


## commodorenut

Yep, great show alright.   Apart from that horrible choir..... I thought that choir was only part of the show where they moved those houses in Sweden, but then it returned again this week.....arrrrgh!

----------


## watson

Thank Dog.I thought it was only me...Show 10 - Choir 0

----------


## GeoffW1

Next episode is about me getting out of bed and going downstairs  :Blush7:

----------


## SilentButDeadly

The choir had me chuffing along in my atrocious fake Suth Aahfrkaan accent whilst swinging my stein of Czech beer and marveling at the Scottish penchant for doing @@@@ the hard way.   So perhaps it would be best for all if the choir were quietly shot......but then the show is mad so might as well make it thoroughly mad.... 
They appeared the week before in the Minnesotan mud move too........another fantastic effort in the 'that can't be worth doing' book of engineering.  The Minnesotan operatic accent had a high degree of difficulty too. 
I have my next bottle of Kozel already primed for the operatic marvels on offer in the next episode.  Chocks away!!!

----------


## watson

ONLY less than an [S]hour[/S]  cupla minutes  to go for this week's episode.
Got my Helmet and spear ready so that I can sing along.   :Rotfl:

----------


## watson

Jeez....had to go and find my Banjo!! 
Really bad lyrics though.

----------


## Bedford

> ONLY less than an [s]hour[/s]  cupla minutes  to go for this week's episode.
> Got my Helmet and spear ready so that I can sing along.

  Well Bugga, I just missed that by a whole hour and a cupla minutes, next time I'll check the TV guide. :Smilie:

----------


## watson

I nearly missed........thought it was 8:30.
Two stories...a limestone house move in Texas, and a wooden house (somewhere else)
The Texas segment had blue grass music which is OK, but the same cruddy lyrics..
Fun.

----------


## Bedford

I'll set my alarm clock for next week if there is another one. :Wink:

----------


## watson

> I'll set my alarm clock for next week if there is another one.

  Tee hee,
Armageddon oudda here  :Biggrin:

----------


## BRADFORD

I didn't think the show was that good last night
Maybe I'm getting sick of it  - I have now watched 2 episodes - riviting stuff

----------


## SilentButDeadly

I had my Czech beer ready to chuff along with the opera and the buggers switched to bluegrass!!  Fortunately the Wild Turkey was close to hand....... 
Still an impressive effort....especially moving that stone mansion.  Biggest mystery is a) why they were moving it and b) how the trees came to be heritage listed...but not the house? Go figure!!

----------


## Terrian

> I had my Czech beer ready to chuff along with the opera and the buggers switched to bluegrass!!  Fortunately the Wild Turkey was close to hand....... 
> Still an impressive effort....especially moving that stone mansion.  Biggest mystery is a) why they were moving it and b) how the trees came to be heritage listed...but not the house? Go figure!!

  yep, had to wonder about that myself.

----------


## watson

Don't forget..its on again tonight!!
Wahoo!!

----------


## Bedford

> Don't forget..its on again tonight!!
> Wahoo!!

  Thanks for the reminder, I'm organised tonight as long as we don't lose the power.....very stormy here at the moment, but a nice lot of rain. :Smilie:

----------


## watson

Hmmm!....a bit underwhelmed tonight.
Also no choir....Damn!!

----------

